# Anyone with Bluegreen Fountains Orlando availability week of April 12 - 19th or part



## bromo999 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Bluegreen owner and I'm looking for availability at the Orlando Fountains resort the week of Apr 12 thru 19. My daughter-in-law was planning a week for us with our grand kids and I foolishly said that "the Fountains always has availability" ..stupid, stupid me....I'm too old to remember spring break.....

Email me at bobsaunders1@verizon.net

So help!

Bob Saunders


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tye8len9 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello,
 Email sent.


----------

